# Pregnant in 2010-Party or not?



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, so I'm pregnant with my first child & I'm due on September 29th. My husband & I have been going all out for Halloween since we got married in 2006. This year is supposed to be our 5th annual Halloween party. I really want to be able to keep the tradition going, but you all know how much time & effort it takes to host a big Halloween party. 

I love Halloween & I can't imagine not going all out again this year, but I have no idea how I'll even be feeling. Is it naive for me to think that we could actually pull off a big party again this year, so soon after having a baby? Does anyone have experience with this? 

P.S. You can see our old party pics under my post titled "Buzzard's 2009 Halloween Party Pictures"


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

put the kid in a papoose backpack and go as an indian. Halloween should not go away just because a little ghoul is on the way. Bring the little critter up with Halloween from the start!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

i agree 100%


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

First of all, congratulations to you!!!!! Having a baby is so wonderful! 

Secondly, how big of a party were you thinking (sorry, didn't look at the pics)??? Having a month-old baby and then planning a big party in my opinion might be overwhelming, but that's just me. As a mother of 2, I can tell you that after having babies I would not have been planning a huge party that soon after my babies were born. No thanks. I was lucky to get a shower in during the day. I was tired and hormonal. The one thing that is a positive is that when they are that young they can sleep through pretty much anything, but they don't sleep for very long unless you're lucky. I guess I would keep it small and low-key if you wanted to do something, but like I said, that's just my opinion. They do make very cute baby Halloween costumes though!!! 

Again, congrats!!!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Go for it! I bet the guests will be thrilled to see a little baby in Halloween get-up!

It will be extremely tiring juggling a baby and party planning, but I'm sure you can get some friends to pitch in to help you out.  You can have a Halloween committee!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Well if you absolutely must attend a party you should just ask a friend or relative to watch over Lil' Baby Buzzer for the night.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

congrats to you! how exciting and wonderful - so much to look forward to!
my experience with this...i was 8 months pregnant when I hosted one heck of a party and garage and yard haunt. Nesting baby instincts is how i got it all done....it was the nesting...my neighbors thought the prego lady sitting in the garage with the skeletons was wacko. It was a huge success, although I sat most of the party because my feet were so swollen. Fast forward to after the baby...there is no way I could have pulled off that big of a party/haunt. No way. My suggestion to you is don't stop the tradition....scale it back. I have two now, a 4 year old and a 20 month old...I still am not able to have the size party/haunt that I did prior to my babes. But I would never stop having them...so go for it! I wish you well on this wonderful journey into motherhood.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I go right with Mama and Zombie on this one. I am also a Mom with 3 kiddies at home and throwing something large so quickly after having the baby may be completely overwhelming. Having a baby is the most exciting thing in the world but nothing prepares you for the extreme exhaustion and hormone surges that occur right after having a baby. 

Mind you I think if you have enjoyed having a party every Halloween it would be equally tough to not have anything so don't forgo the party altogether but just scale it back for this year. That way you don't feel like you're missing out on your favourite day. 

And before I forget, congratulations!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input. I think we'll probably just need to scale back this year. I've got great parents who will be more than happy to take care of the baby the night of the party....the problem is more likely to be whether or not I'm willing to part from the baby for a night . I'll probably just have to make a game time decision as to how much decorating/planning I'm up for once September/October rolls around.


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Spending time away from a newborn child is difficult but once they reach the dreaded "terrible 2's" you'll cherish any kind of break you can get.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations! No kids for me yet so I really don't know. But I would say the same, scale back a bit & ask people to help out with food & decor. I'm sure you can throw a party you'll be happy with. Just start planning now


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

First off Congratulations!!!

Second absolutely have your halloween party and tear it up with your new little addition. Life is way too short and halloweens are way too few to let a single one slip by. Never let e memory slip away because you didnt give it your all, at least thats sure how i live my life. And like savagehunter said, bring that little ghoul up right, right from the start.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

congrats!!!
I say have a party!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations on the bun in the oven! That's great news!! I definitely think you can still do a Halloween party for 2010. It is a lot of work...but with proper planning and organization i bet you guys can absolutely pull it off. Key word being organization. You may have to start planning earlier, but that will only make things easier for you when it's time to partay! Plus having the lil peanut to costume up will make it even more fun!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I suggest putting a bug in friends & family's ear... so to speak. lol
Remind them very early that this year you will need extra help to make it happen because of the pregnancy. Can subtly bring it up in conversation. "Not sure what to do this year for a theme", "wish someone could help me come up with some suggestions." Or that you're worried that the annual Halloween party won't happen this year. If you can get friends, family, & co-workers involved, it'll take a lot of the worries of planning it, etc. away.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Congratulations, September 29th is my daughter's birthday as well. We dressed her up as a burrito her first Halloween. Our parties and decorations those first years thereafter took on decidedly cute themes. Now that she's ten she helps me build pirate corpses in the garage and shares my love for Halloween


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I usually throw a Halloween party at my parents house(this would have been our 4th year), but this year my sister in law (bro and her live with my parents) is pregnant, due Oct 12th-19th. I was asked to scale back halloween to just some decor out in the front yard, and no party. I can tell you that if I was having a baby, it wouldn't stop me from Halloween, but that's just me. I would DEFINITELY be scaling it back though. I would limit guests, and have friends help with the food and setup for sure. I have to agree with mama and zombie that you will probably feel overwhelmed by the new baby, unless you are naturally a very organized and calm person. Don't skip halloween, but certainly downsize. =)


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

We've always done Hallows big... regardless of whether we had one in the oven or out cooling on the rack.. lol you may need to scale back, but don't be afraid to ask for help.. ask friends to bring food for more of a potluck so you aren't doing it all yourself!!  Happy safe speedy birth!!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

WitchyRN said:


> _*We've always done Hallows big... regardless of whether we had one in the oven or out cooling on the rack.*_..



Well said!!! lol


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe consider going all out on decorations and scaling back the party. You could ask guests to bring snacks. You also might consider calling it a night a little earlier than you would have in the past. CoNgRaTs on the bundle of joy! I look forward to taking my children trick or treating some day. (I just need to have them first lol)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am with pretty much with everyone said! GONGRat on the babe.


----------

